# 2012 Sydney Pub Crawl



## barls (25/1/12)

ok all i know this is early but what a better way to start off the new year but start to discussing this years one.
heres the almost tried and true route from last year thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=52553

lowenbrau
lord nelson
harts for lunch
Belgian beer cafe
pump house
king street brew pub
schwartz
tap house
then peaking duck in china town somewhere????


there was discussion about starting in manly last year so to get murrays and four pines. there is always the alternative of the lowenbrau then catch the ferry over and do those two and then come back and continue on.

also we need to lock in a date. 
funnily enough the crawl always ends up the day before the million paws walk which this year is May 20, 2012.


----------



## Gulpa (25/1/12)

sounds good Barls, Im gonna try and not miss this year,though I might have a late start. My poor stamina to blame.

cheers
andrew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/1/12)

Gulpa said:


> sounds good Barls, Im gonna try and not miss this year,though I might have a late start. My poor stamina to blame.
> 
> cheers
> andrew.




I reckon I'd like to do the ferry to Manly, then back to Harts, Redoak, Swartz and then the Taphouse. I'm happy to bypass the Bavarian, Darling Harbour and The Pumphouse and get to the good shit on the eastside of town. 

It's possible to have two routes. The traditional Lowenbrau/Lord Nelson/Harts or a second - 4 Pines/Murray/ Harts. Choose your preference and back together for the afternoon /evening session.

What time do the Manly breweries open Saturday?


----------



## barls (25/1/12)

id rather skip the red oak as i find their beers overrated and way too expensive.
ok so at the moment we have

lowenbrau
lord nelson
harts for lunch
Belgian beer cafe
pump house
king street brew pub
schwartz
tap house
we can ether do over manly for lunch or after harts and then skip or delay the ones after that.
i like the delay the second part option and as always this is up for modification.


----------



## neonmeate (25/1/12)

no $75 framboise?


----------



## Wimmig (25/1/12)

If the king st brew pub is on king st wharf, then that is the most confused venue i've ever been to.


----------



## BjornJ (25/1/12)

having an alternative start in Manly doesn't sound too bad either, then ferry into town and hooking up with those starting at the Lowenbrau at Lord Nelson or Harts.
Not a bad start to the day with a beer or two at Murray's overlooking the beach, before wandering down the strip to the ferry in to town.

4Pines for a short beer stop after having done the exhaustive 500 m walk from Murray's while dodging bikini-clad tourists before jumping on the ferry.

 

Bjorn


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/1/12)

BjornJ said:


> having an alternative start in Manly doesn't sound too bad either, then ferry into town and hooking up with those starting at the Lowenbrau at Lord Nelson or Harts.
> Not a bad start to the day with a beer or two at Murray's overlooking the beach, before wandering down the strip to the ferry in to town.
> 
> 4Pines for a short beer stop after having done the exhaustive 500 m walk from Murray's while dodging bikini-clad tourists before jumping on the ferry.
> ...



I'd be quite interested in coming along and putting faces to a few names here if the start was in Manly, given I could probably con Mrs Bastard into giving me a ride down to (and picking me up from) Manly.

Of the other venues, probably Harts, Schwartz and the Taphouse hold the most interest for mine.


----------



## Franko (25/1/12)

Here we go again


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

BjornJ said:


> having an alternative start in Manly doesn't sound too bad either, then ferry into town and hooking up with those starting at the Lowenbrau at Lord Nelson or Harts.
> Not a bad start to the day with a beer or two at Murray's overlooking the beach, before wandering down the strip to the ferry in to town.
> 
> 4Pines for a short beer stop after having done the exhaustive 500 m walk from Murray's while dodging bikini-clad tourists before jumping on the ferry.
> ...



(like button)


----------



## /// (26/1/12)

Maybe rather than a day, book out the accoms at the Schwartz brewery hotel and do over 2 days? Take your time, rather than having to skull and run.

I'm more than happy to tea up something at Harts with numbers, dates and times. I know this will come out on the wash. The comment from the bar staff last year was 'we had this group of blokes in, they were extremely polite, knew their beer and also cleaned up after themselves. Can they come back again ... " 

Must have been one of the tour groups staying at the shangri-la I reckon ...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/1/12)

/// said:


> Maybe rather than a day, book out the accoms at the Schwartz brewery hotel and do over 2 days? Take your time, rather than having to skull and run.
> 
> I'm more than happy to tea up something at Harts with numbers, dates and times. I know this will come out on the wash. The comment from the bar staff last year was 'we had this group of blokes in, they were extremely polite, knew their beer and also cleaned up after themselves. Can they come back again ... "
> 
> Must have been one of the tour groups staying at the shangri-la I reckon ...




Yep, can't be anyone I was with last year.

I think the problem with last year was things got a bit flat between the Pumphouse and Taphouse. Walking the 26.5 kilometres with Ivan the Terrible just about killed me! I reckon we go Pumphouse, Swartz then Taphouse with a meal stop in between.

Stayed at The Macquarie a few years back and actually quite a good joint. And reasonably priced for the quality of the rooms. 

What's this King Street venue? Did we go there last year or a new joint?


I'll put my hand up for a Manly start simply cos I'll probabaly never make it to those places anyway .. the last blokes from Wollongong who went to Manly was the Stewart brothers, look at the trouble they got into!


----------



## Muggus (28/1/12)

Gonna do my best to actually be a part of it this year. Pick a date and i'll N/A from work.


----------



## black_labb (28/1/12)

I'd be interested. I'd probably prefer the city side of things to avoid getting to manly but otherwise I'd be happy with the routes. I haven't met any brewers on here that I know of, but will probably find that I've met one or 2 without knowing it. 

I probably wouldn't be able to do a saturday


----------



## mattric (28/1/12)

Hell I'll take the day off work to go to this.

+1 vote for Manly as well. Murrays and 4 pines are great places.


----------



## joshuahardie (30/1/12)

As usual Ill try and make it.


----------



## matho (30/1/12)

count me in


----------



## stux (30/1/12)

Depending on dates, sounds great


----------



## petesbrew (30/1/12)

Again, I'll be looking forward to the crawl and will try to make it.

+1 for adding the Manly pubs at the start.

The King St Brewpub (the old James Squire) are still doing their own batches.
IMO A good place for a family lunch as kids meals are free when you buy a main & a beer (or wine, as we asked).

As for the pub crawl, anything to break up the walk between the rocks & the pumphouse.

Got another one to add on as a suggestion. Braza, the brazillian steakhouse in the new Darling Quarter dining area (opposite Tumbalong Pk) have an impressive range of drinks. and a big meatfest banquet at the end of a pub crawl could either be a good or bad idea. A few drinks at the bar could definitely be worth it before we hit the Pumphouse. Prices are in the same ballpark.


----------



## Josh (30/1/12)

I'll tentatively put my hand up and hopefully make it to the whole thing this year.

I like the idea of Manly. Can't you drink on the ferry also, or is that just the private fast ferries?


----------



## Hogan (30/1/12)

Had a great day at Murray's Manly a short time back. Fantastic setup and the staff were very friendly and really knew the beer. 

They open at 11am every day, which may put a dent in the schedule. The normal ferry runs from Circular Quay every 20 minutes on the hour (well they did on week days anyway) costs about $15 return, half hour trip, and there is a fast version as well. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## canon1ball (30/1/12)

BjornJ said:


> having an alternative start in Manly doesn't sound too bad either, then ferry into town and hooking up with those starting at the Lowenbrau at Lord Nelson or Harts.
> Not a bad start to the day with a beer or two at Murray's overlooking the beach, before wandering down the strip to the ferry in to town.
> 
> 4Pines for a short beer stop after having done the exhaustive 500 m walk from Murray's while dodging bikini-clad tourists before jumping on the ferry.
> ...



I'm all for it, count me in!
Only problem is, as Hoges pointed out, the 11 am opening time at Murray's. When we discussed the Manly start last year they advertised "Open for breakfast"! 
Would have been the right spot for brekkie overlooking the beach and after a stopover at 4Pines catching the ferry. 
That said I'm still for a beer or two at Murray's and 4Pines!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Mikedub (30/1/12)

count me in, suggestion
lowenbrau
lord nelson
harts for lunch
Belgian beer caf
(on the Ferry)
Murrys, 
(dip in the ocean) 
(get rescued from the ocean)
4Pines
(Ferry Back)
Schwartz 
tap house


----------



## petesbrew (30/1/12)

Mikedub said:


> count me in, suggestion
> lowenbrau
> lord nelson
> harts for lunch
> ...


Not a bad idea.
And providing they let us on board, we can commandeer the free CBD Shuttle Bus between Circular Quay and Goulburn St, just round the corner from the Schwartz!
http://www.131500.com.au/plan-your-trip/cb...-commenced-2008


----------



## canon1ball (30/1/12)

Mikedub said:


> count me in, suggestion
> lowenbrau
> lord nelson
> harts for lunch
> ...



Good suggestion, +1

Pete


----------



## Hogan (31/1/12)

Hogan said:


> They open at 11am every day, which may put a dent in the schedule.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.




I see an FB posting from Murray today that the Manly Restaurant / Bar will be open for 9am brunch on weekends. Don't know if it's just for summer or what. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## joshuahardie (31/1/12)

Here is their brunch menu FWIW 

View attachment Manly_Brunch_Menu_Food_Only.pdf


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/1/12)

joshuahardie said:


> Here is their brunch menu FWIW





OKAY, ENOUGH DILLY DALLY. 

Since last time I organised the crawl I DID NOT TURN UP its a good thing now someone steps forward and puts a poll up. First poll should be month - March, April or May. This will determine a sooner or later trend. Then we pick the week.

It's a plan at least. Okay, someone start the poll.


----------



## petesbrew (31/1/12)

joshuahardie said:


> Here is their brunch menu FWIW


Creole black pudding. That sounds so wrong and right at the same time.


----------



## Muggus (31/1/12)

That's an epic breaky menu!

And I concur with Fatz, lets get some dates nailed down...i'm foaming at the mouth to get onboard.


----------



## matho (31/1/12)

my vote would be for around the same time as last year say the 12th of may or maybe april


----------



## joshuahardie (31/1/12)

lol
12th of May is the only day I can't do.

Ill start a poll to nail down a month


----------



## joshuahardie (31/1/12)

make a choice Clicky!!


----------



## joshuahardie (4/2/12)

Lets lock in 14th of April.
How does that sound


----------



## matho (4/2/12)

sounds excellent josh

I'm in


----------



## /// (4/2/12)

joshuahardie said:


> Lets lock in 14th of April.
> How does that sound



When is the Paddys Festival. The 14th I think is the Canbeera festival, Paddys the 21st??

Scotty


----------



## canon1ball (6/2/12)

/// said:


> When is the Paddys Festival. The 14th I think is the Canbeera festival, Paddys the 21st??
> 
> Scotty



Yep, 21st


----------



## petesbrew (6/2/12)

I reckon it'd be good swapping the order so we start at the Manly pubs for brekky.


----------



## BjornJ (24/2/12)

sounds like we;ll have two starts this year with those wanting to start further out kick off in Manly before joining the rest in the city around noon or so.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## stux (24/2/12)

Have we picked a date yet?


----------



## barls (24/2/12)

joshuahardie said:


> Lets lock in 14th of April.
> How does that sound


yep we have


----------



## Linz (1/3/12)

Mell said she'd prefer to go to Lowenbrau for brekky (mango wiezen)!!! So we'll be coming along with our bub Kensi starting at the Lowenbrau - following the previously suggested order:

lowenbrau at 9:00am for breakfast beers
lord nelson
harts for brunch/lunch
Belgian beer caf
(on the Ferry)
Murrys - possibly lunch/arvo tea 
4Pines
(Ferry Back then bus to Central)
Schwartz and then home for us!!

If anyone is thinking of brining their kids, feel free to tag along with us!


----------



## petesbrew (20/3/12)

Under a month to go.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## mikec (20/3/12)

I would have liked to come along to this and meet some of you fine folk.
Unfortunately on this weekend I will be away with a bunch of hardcore motorcyclists, taking over a small town, drinking heavily and causing a general raucus, as men are want to do from time to time.
As I indulge in megaswill from a keg, I will be thinking of you blokes. Yes I will.


----------



## barls (29/3/12)

not long now.
lets try to nail down the route.
lowenbrau
lord nelson
harts for lunch
Belgian beer caf
(on the Ferry)
Murrys, 
(dip in the ocean) 
(get rescued from the ocean)
4Pines
(Ferry Back)
Schwartz 
tap house


----------



## joshuahardie (29/3/12)

Sounds good.

Ill be pulling the pin after the Belgian. There is no way I can sustain a pubcrawl over to Manly.

Which is a shame as I have never been to Murrays at Manly.

Start time 
How about 10am?
Lord Nelson at 11am
Harts Lunch at 12.30pm? 

Cause I am sure Harts would like to know when we are going to be there.


----------



## Muggus (29/3/12)

I'll be in the city on a Bucks that night. You never know...our paths might cross...


----------



## joshuahardie (30/3/12)

Muggus said:


> I'll be in the city on a Bucks that night. You never know...our paths might cross...



What time does it start?
Nothing like a few mango hefe's at 10am to warm up fr a bucks party


----------



## Muggus (31/3/12)

joshuahardie said:


> What time does it start?
> Nothing like a few mango hefe's at 10am to warm up fr a bucks party


Starts in North Sydney at 2pm...woah this could get legendary...


----------



## mattric (4/4/12)

Sadly I'm now going to Melbourne during this time.


----------



## petesbrew (4/4/12)

So is it 9 or 10am start?
I'm in, but probably won't make the Manly ferry ride now.


----------



## joshuahardie (4/4/12)

Lowenbrau opens at 9am.

I "think" I have to take the kid to Swimming on Saturday morning, so unless that changes, Ill be starting at the Lord closer to 11.30

Ill know more in a few days


----------



## petesbrew (10/4/12)

Not long to go. 
Hope everyone's got their leave passes in order.
I'll be there soon after 10, so I'll catch up with you guys if you're not still at the Lowenbrau.


----------



## Mikedub (10/4/12)

yeah my leave pass is in order, (but I swear SWIMBO will deny me ever mentioning it) 
I'll be aiming for a 11.30 start at the Nelson also as have to take the kids to sport first,


----------



## barls (10/4/12)

Probably be there about 10 myself. Anyone hear whether the great bearded one will be joining us or is he piking


----------



## kario (10/4/12)

emmmm.....I'd love to meet some people....but....how much is the day expected to cost? :unsure: ....with say, a schooner at each venue, plus food and travel.


----------



## joshuahardie (10/4/12)

Lets be honest these days are never cheap.

If you have 1 beer at each place (and you won't factor 2-3) each beer is still going to average out at $10 each
Lunch is probably going to be $20 and travel from venue to venue is by foot, unless you are going to do the ferry over to manly section which is $14

plus whatever public transport costs to get you to the rocks.

So you will be able to do the math on what it will cost you based on what time you will start and finish. For me going from 11-6 I expect to spend about $150

However what you get back in fun, and networking with your fellow brewer is well worth the cost of admission in my humble opinion.


----------



## petesbrew (10/4/12)

kario said:


> emmmm.....I'd love to meet some people....but....how much is the day expected to cost? :unsure: ....with say, a schooner at each venue, plus food and travel.


Yeah it's definitely not a cheap one. Depends on how thirsty you are.


----------



## Mikedub (10/4/12)

apart from drinking excellent beer, you can talk beer all-day-long, (without the person you are talking to glazing over when you discuss the differences between, i.e., Crystal 120 and Special B ) 
the costs are probably well and truly offset by being a homebrewer IMO


----------



## Josh (10/4/12)

What time is the expected departure from Manly back to the city? Still trying to sort out my logistics.

I have to be in Coogee around 7pm.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/4/12)

barls said:


> Probably be there about 10 myself. Anyone hear whether the great bearded one will be joining us or is he piking




sadly, I'll be missing again! Will be in Albury on Friday (sadly on work related matters) so can't get back in time. Might head off to Beechworth and hit Bridge Brewery there and have one in all your honour. Did have a fun time at the Brisbane Pub Crawl a few weekends ago but logistically, Sydney is a better place to crawl around.

:beer:


----------



## barls (11/4/12)

I'll raise a glass at the Belgian for you mate. Something you wouldn't drink


----------



## Mikedub (11/4/12)

Josh said:


> What time is the expected departure from Manly back to the city? Still trying to sort out my logistics.
> 
> I have to be in Coogee around 7pm.




hard to say Josh, I'm guessing if we hit Manly around 2.30pm we could be on our way back around 5.30- 6 ish? 
(sunset on the harbour is always better when half cut)


----------



## stux (11/4/12)

Think I might be able to make it


----------



## Muggus (11/4/12)

Is it a 10am kickoff at the Lowenbrau on schedule?
Might tempt the hand of fate, and try to join the beginning of the Crawl. Will be a HUGE day, but a Bavarian Breakfast is designed for long days drinking!


----------



## Mikedub (12/4/12)

joshuahardie said:


> Cause I am sure Harts would like to know when we are going to be there.



as Joshua mentioned wonder if its worth we fire an email to Harts, Murrays, Pines, Schwartz to let them know we will be there during our (ahem), Sydney Craft Brewing Analysis Tour, they might put a few tables aside,


----------



## sirotilc (12/4/12)

barls said:


> I'll raise a glass at the Belgian for you mate. Something you wouldn't drink



I wonder if that Fatz-lookalike we saw a few years ago near Town Hall (with the cardboard sign) is still there.


----------



## winkle (12/4/12)

Hopefully the crawl will end up without people getting lost in a carpark, losing credit cards or just having dunkle poured over your head.


----------



## barls (12/4/12)

sirotilc said:


> I wonder if that Fatz-lookalike we saw a few years ago near Town Hall (with the cardboard sign) is still there.


was that the tranny???


----------



## matho (13/4/12)

sorry guys won't be able to make it, I have got a really bad tooth ache that I need to get sorted, I was really looking forward to this too.

oh well there is always next year

cheers steve


----------



## /// (13/4/12)

Mikedub said:


> as Joshua mentioned wonder if its worth we fire an email to Harts, Murrays, Pines, Schwartz to let them know we will be there during our (ahem), Sydney Craft Brewing Analysis Tour, they might put a few tables aside,



Let Sarah and richard know at [email protected]


----------



## Mikedub (13/4/12)

will do, I'm just banging out the emails as we speak, counting the interest to this thread there are about 17 confirmed, I assume a few more will turn up,


----------



## stux (13/4/12)

SWMBO and little SWMBO will be joining me for breakfast at the Lowenbrau 

Means I can get a lift in for the stupid-o-clock start 

What time is kick-off at the LB? 9:30?


----------



## barls (13/4/12)

10 mate.
matho ive got a good set of plyers i can bring with me if you want it sorted.


----------



## matho (13/4/12)

barls said:


> 10 mate.
> matho ive got a good set of plyers i can bring with me if you want it sorted.



thanks for the offer mate, at the moment I feel like doing it myself


----------



## black_labb (13/4/12)

I didn't expect to be able to come but it worked out. I have an exam on the other side of the city starting 9am and finishing at 10.05 (perfect time to start drinking really).


Might find myself there and tag along until I feel that I've spent too much cash. I'll probably get to the lord nelson around the 11am and see where I end up, though probably won't be there for the whole thing.


----------



## barls (13/4/12)

see you there, ill be the bearded one thats hussling the all in the right direction.


----------



## joshuahardie (13/4/12)

i still have to take my son to early morning sport but should be meeting you guys about 11:30 at the lord.
Ill message petesbrew to make sure where you all are.
Iy will be a good day


----------



## Fat Bastard (13/4/12)

Can't do the whole thing but I'll come down to Manly for 4 Pines and Murrays. About 2:30 was it? Look out for the big idiot in a heavy metal tshirt and a golf hat.


----------



## Mikedub (13/4/12)

I initially thought Manly about 2.30pm but didnt factor in the Belgium Beer cafe after Harts, so am probably off the mark, I suggest you and others should ignore any comments from me and consult the Cruise Director - Barls


----------



## Fat Bastard (13/4/12)

Cool. It'll take me about an hour to get down there on the bus, so if someone with one of them smarty-phones can update the thread at the last pub before the ferry I'll meet y'all at Manly.

If not, I'll go check out the alleged cider bar upstairs at the Dreyne (Steyne Hotel) and wander aimlessly between Murrays and 4 Pines until I see beer nerds.


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/12)

joshuahardie said:


> i still have to take my son to early morning sport but should be meeting you guys about 11:30 at the lord.
> Ill message petesbrew to make sure where you all are.
> Iy will be a good day


No worries, Josh, phone's on charge now.
Doing an early OT stint now at work to get some stuff done. Two birds - one stone.
See you all at 10ish.


----------



## winkle (14/4/12)

Have fun fellas.
Quote from the Brisbane crawl " You lot were maggoted when you arrived and totally retarded when you left" :icon_cheers: 
I'm sure you can do as well.....


----------



## barls (14/4/12)

Just heading in now. Waiting on the train.


----------



## barls (14/4/12)

Just heading in now. Waiting on the train.


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

On on to the Lord Nelson


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

Now to harts


----------



## canon1ball (14/4/12)

Thanks for the update, seems you are on track. Will join you at Murray's and 4Pines at 2.30 - 3.00ish?


----------



## Josh (14/4/12)

Most of the gang just Harts. 2.30 ferry to Manly.


----------



## joshuahardie (14/4/12)

we should be getting on the ferry at 2:30


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

Off to the ferry now


----------



## barls (14/4/12)

Looking for a ferry but fatz isn't here so it's a little hard to find one


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

When did the ferry become a dry boat!


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

At murrays now


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

At 4 pines %)


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

At Schwartz


----------



## Gar (14/4/12)

Those typing skills are holding up pretty well Stux

Waiting for the "At Police Station now" update :lol:


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

Thort it was me and far bastard thenn everyone showed up

Praise be to iPhone audio career

Auto correct


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

Peking duck


----------



## pyrosx (14/4/12)

Stux said:


> Peking duck



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## stux (14/4/12)

Could be


----------



## redbeard (16/4/12)

Just a warning to those thinking about visiting the Belgian Beer Cafe in the rocks. Its taken a bad turn for the worse. Half the beers on the menu were not available (bottles or on tap) at sat 3pm, thou there was only 8 other punters there might have been a warning. It appears to be run as a Fosters pub, as there about 30 non-belgian spirits (scotch, burbon, vodka etc), there was a big list of cocktails, and some street random comes in and buys a 6 pack of vb for takeaway (!!). wtf ? All the dark & sour beers were missing, so im guessing they only have the BUL Stella etc ...


----------



## BjornJ (16/4/12)

redbeard said:


> Just a warning to those thinking about visiting the Belgian Beer Cafe in the rocks. Its taken a bad turn for the worse. Half the beers on the menu were not available (bottles or on tap) at sat 3pm, thou there was only 8 other punters there might have been a warning. It appears to be run as a Fosters pub, as there about 30 non-belgian spirits (scotch, burbon, vodka etc), there was a big list of cocktails, and some street random comes in and buys a 6 pack of vb for takeaway (!!). wtf ? All the dark & sour beers were missing, so im guessing they only have the BUL Stella etc ...




Hi Redbeard,
I read somewhere that the Belgian Beer Cafe in the Rocks went into voluntary administration last year.
The only hit I can get on it now is this one: http://www.insolvencyappointments.com.au/2...-beer-cafe.html but that's not the page I read on it.

Guessing they went broke and new owners are trying under a new name, so might have changed it a bit.


Oh, and thanks for the pictures by MMS of the beers you and Barls were drinking on Saturday while I was celebrating my wife's birthday.
That made it so much more enjoyable not being there :lol:


----------



## stux (17/4/12)

redbeard said:


> Just a warning to those thinking about visiting the Belgian Beer Cafe in the rocks. Its taken a bad turn for the worse. Half the beers on the menu were not available (bottles or on tap) at sat 3pm, thou there was only 8 other punters there might have been a warning. It appears to be run as a Fosters pub, as there about 30 non-belgian spirits (scotch, burbon, vodka etc), there was a big list of cocktails, and some street random comes in and buys a 6 pack of vb for takeaway (!!). wtf ? All the dark & sour beers were missing, so im guessing they only have the BUL Stella etc ...



Pretty much my experience the last time I went there


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/4/12)

barls said:


> Looking for a ferry but fatz isn't here so it's a little hard to find one




That's why I tell people I used to live north of Wollongong rather than at Fairy Meadow!


As for the Belgian Beer Cafe, it was always sub standard. All the beers I had there were sour.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (19/4/12)

NOW I find this post!


----------



## Muggus (19/4/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> As for the Belgian Beer Cafe, it was always sub standard. All the beers I had there were sour.


But they're the best ones!  


Seriously though, these days you're actually better off going somewhere like the Pumphouse or Taphouse to get your Belgian fix. Both have a better range than the BBC ever did as is....including lovely lovely sour lambics!


----------



## BjornJ (22/4/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> As for the Belgian Beer Cafe, it was always sub standard. All the beers I had there were sour.




Haha, brilliant!!
Wish I'd thought of that last year on the crawl when the guys bought me a "Pink Killer" for my lack of love for weird, Belgian beers.

Bjorn


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (22/4/12)

Bjorn,

That's only because you will next make us drink some spruce infused session beer made out of porridge, call "Elg Oppkastet".

EB


----------

